# ABBREVIATION WORDS



## twinnzaddie2 (Oct 30, 2020)

I must be slow or something lol, but what does SEA OR F stands for when trying to read your schedule?


----------



## GuestObsessed531 (Oct 30, 2020)

SEA stands for "Seasonal", which is probably the "seasonal" section under General Merchandise, so that's probably the section whatever person it's next to is assigned to.  "F" probably stands for "section F" of your store if it's also under General Merchandise (F usually is toys/sporting goods or electronics but all stores aren't the same).


----------



## happygoth (Oct 31, 2020)

If it is next to your name, SEA probably means you are seasonal and F means Full-Time.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 31, 2020)

Ck with your tl about it. Sea is seasonal. F is the section thing maybe. Every store is different on the meanings.


----------

